# My Two Babies :0(



## MsBinky (Sep 28, 2007)

She was a wild bunny, a baby cottontail. She was due to be released this weekend. I have called numerous times to have them released. I'm just so upset now. I found the lil bun whom I had nicknamed Timbit, passed. She was the one who'd snuggle and squeal if I left her. I had stopped cuddling her so she could stay wild. She didn't like that much and her instincts kicked in. She wanted out. I couldn't let her until someone could drive them to a safe spot. I don't know what happened. Did she break her neck? Was she ill? I don't know. The other is eating right now. I am keeping an eye on him. She was so adorable... To think she was just a day away from her release...

:bigtears:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss.

I do know that she had a happy life with you and she knew the joy of human love - which is something most wild rabbits never know.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm sorry. It's so hard to raise the little wild ones. Clover escaped the very first night and we liked to never found her! She was behind a leg of my computer desk!

How she got out of a cat carrier, that was sitting on top of an entertainment center..... without being hurt..... we'll never know.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 1, 2007)

[align=center]The other passed as well.[/align]
[align=center]:bigtears:[/align]


----------



## m.e. (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sorry for both your losses. You did your best for them, and that is all anyone can do. 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your losses. At least they knew the joy of human love for a short time.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sorry 

I wish I could have done something to help.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh Sophie, I'm so sorry this happened. Give yourself a pat on the back for trying though.

Binkie free babies:rainbow:


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank You everyone.

I'm still really disappointed about the whole thing. I really wish the outcome had been different.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 3, 2007)

Comforting Thoughts from Wisconsin. Take comfort Ms. Binky in knowing you gave them a survival chance. Not many -- in the wild -- are able to be so cared for, given a 2nd chance. My rehab teacher seemed a bit hardened at times when she'd say, "at least the crows did not tear them apart." I would shed tears, and my husband had a solemn face, when several rehabbed e/c's suddenly died. Their delicate gut system is something that makes rehabilitators shy away from putting in the hours of care required. And yes, one little fellow bashed his head and shoulder area into the large wooden hutch suffering an obvious injury. A very sad 13-15 mile trip to the Wildlife Center. The kindest thing then was for him/her to be humanely euthanized. You are inspiration !!


----------

